# It is a Joy



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

It is such a joy to watch Sophie enjoying herself so much. She discovered a tennis ball that had been here for ages...and wants to fetchit. Her hips and knees are so bad, but the Cosequin is helping her so much and she will run to get it. 

She is so funny. She gets the ball and then stands and looks at Jerry. When he starts walking, she moves towards the patio door, stop and look around to see if he is coming. This continuities til the they to the door. then they go out on the patio and she drops the ball and stands, eyes bright, ears perked, tensed up waiting for him to throw the ball. I told him only throw it a very short distance, I don't want her over doing. But it is such a joy to watch the old girl (she is 12) want to fetch. She was 11 when we adopted her and knowing about her hips and knees, I never expected this from her.


----------



## Harleysmum (Aug 19, 2014)

Such a lovely girl your Sophie. Lovely to see her playing and fetching balls.


----------



## SunnynSey (Jan 17, 2015)

She looks very content in that picture! It's easy to see she is dearly loved.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Sophie is a very pretty and special girl. 
It's great to hear how well she's doing and how much she's enjoying life. 
She is very lucky to have you and Jerry, she knows she is loved and cherished.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sophie*



3 goldens said:


> It is such a joy to watch Sophie enjoying herself so much. She discovered a tennis ball that had been here for ages...and wants to fetchit. Her hips and knees are so bad, but the Cosequin is helping her so much and she will run to get it.
> 
> She is so funny. She gets the ball and then stands and looks at Jerry. When he starts walking, she moves towards the patio door, stop and look around to see if he is coming. This continuities til the they to the door. then they go out on the patio and she drops the ball and stands, eyes bright, ears perked, tensed up waiting for him to throw the ball. I told him only throw it a very short distance, I don't want her over doing. But it is such a joy to watch the old girl (she is 12) want to fetch. She was 11 when we adopted her and knowing about her hips and knees, I never expected this from her.


So glad to hear this! Sophie is a beauty. Cosequin really helps, one of our Samoyeds was on it.


----------

